# Rudy Oden and Oh My...



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

Now, I've been drooling over Rudy for like, 5 years at least, ever since his name began being mentioned in international basketball circles
But oh, man, last night's game was just straight up a half season worth of highlights in 20 minutes of his first NBA play
I am soooo jealous that you have the best young shooting guard in the L not named DWade (and you know, honestly, i wouldn't be surprised if....). I was worried that he might not get any burn in Portland, but I also can think of very few teams where he'd be a better fit. I just hope that Nate sticks with him when he struggles--I'm afraid that there's just so much talent on this team and perhaps a pressure to win
Rudy has previously been compared to Ginobili. I'm thinking that he's so much more than that
And his tandem play with Sergio!!! Oh man, oh man. Oh MAN. 

And while Oden is not much more than this huge athletic dude in the middle dunking everything he catches and blocking everything he comes in his way... there's just so much potential. I haven't been this amazed by a rookie center since Amare. I mean Dwight was good, amazing, but I felt, at least last night, that Oden > Dwight his first season. (But then again this is preseason Kings without any semblance of a frontcourt)


But between Rudy, Oden, Roy, and Aldridge
Have you guys just taken 4 of the 5 best players to come out of draft in the last 4 years? Is it like hitting #1 4 years in a row?

And what the heck will your rotation look like?

Please somehow find a way for Rudy to play 27+ mpg?
And between Batum/Outlaw/Webster/sometimesRoy at SF....

oh man, it's good times to be living in Portland

congrats guys. Y'all hit the jackpot.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Wow. I think you just posted your way into the Blazers Hall of Fame!

Dan


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

dkap said:


> Wow. I think you just posted your way into the Blazers Hall of Fame!
> 
> Dan


I agree!! hahah rep that dude.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When did Rudy become the best young SG in the league? He's not better than Kevin Martin or Brandon Roy.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> When did Rudy become the best young SG in the league? He's not better than Kevin Martin or Brandon Roy.


Yep, IDK either.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

One thing watching the highlights last night, I think that Joel will be able to come off the bench and be a LOT more aggressive on defense, not having to worry about foul trouble. A lot of times last year he wasn't quite as aggressive going after blocked shots, but I just have a feeling having Oden their to play a lot of minutes is going to help him.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I can actually see Rudy making Roy expendable down the road if the right trade comes along. From what we've seen in the Olympics and last night, I'm not sure Rudy is all that far behind, if at all. It's tough to replace Roy's poise and consistency, but Rudy isn't exactly lacking in that respect.

If the cap room is to be used in a big trade (i.e. for a LeBron type player that might walk otherwise) along with Raef's expiring contract, a lot of young talent would have to be thrown in...

Dan


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

HKF said:


> When did Rudy become the best young SG in the league? He's not better than Kevin Martin or Brandon Roy.


Stop hatin.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

dkap said:


> I can actually see Rudy making Roy expendable down the road if the right trade comes along. From what we've seen in the Olympics and last night, I'm not sure Rudy is all that far behind, if at all. It's tough to replace Roy's poise and consistency, but Rudy isn't exactly lacking in that respect.
> 
> If the cap room is to be used in a big trade (i.e. for a LeBron type player that might walk otherwise) along with Raef's expiring contract, a lot of young talent would have to be thrown in...
> 
> Dan



In all due respect that would be un-wise. You want to gamble on moving an allstar from the northwest who likes living in the northwest to make room for a player who's home will always be 6,000 miles away? Way too risky IMO. Yeah I suppose if LeBron Guaranteed he would re-sign for 5 years......but that is the only scenario I see getting rid of Roy. This is marathon not a sprint.

I hope the players don't read this stuff. The only thing that can ruin this team is petty jealousy of each other. Everyone has an ego. Even these guys. It is going to be hard giving them all love.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

It reminded me of a young Shaq with the way Oden could just bully his way around the post offensively.
Greg is bigger and better defensively than Amare, he's just as big as Dwight, but the difference between Greg and Dwight/Shaq is that Greg can shoot FTs. You can't hack him and think you're getting a mediocre 50 percent shooter.
He's just going to be dominant down low. It's scary.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

dkap said:


> I can actually see Rudy making Roy expendable down the road if the right trade comes along. From what we've seen in the Olympics and last night, I'm not sure Rudy is all that far behind, if at all. It's tough to replace Roy's poise and consistency, but Rudy isn't exactly lacking in that respect.
> 
> If the cap room is to be used in a big trade (i.e. for a LeBron type player that might walk otherwise) along with Raef's expiring contract, a lot of young talent would have to be thrown in...
> 
> Dan


There's no way you trade Roy. Rudy looked great, but Roy is still the go-to guy when we need a bucket in the final minute. He's still the man.

Rudy is going to be a really, really good role player for this team in a Pippen type of way I think to Roy's Jordan.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Talent wise, you never know. Rudy may eventually be better than Roy (let's not jump to too many conclusions after one game... :smilewink ) but I honestly can't see anyone else comparing to his leadership and calmness, his clutchness, and attitude all rolled in to one package the way he is. Roy is not only a special player, he's a special type of person.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

dkap said:


> I can actually see Rudy making Roy expendable down the road if the right trade comes along. From what we've seen in the Olympics and last night, I'm not sure Rudy is all that far behind, if at all. It's tough to replace Roy's poise and consistency, but Rudy isn't exactly lacking in that respect.
> 
> If the cap room is to be used in a big trade (i.e. for a LeBron type player that might walk otherwise) along with Raef's expiring contract, a lot of young talent would have to be thrown in...
> 
> Dan


:azdaja: I'm sorry, but I am gonna have to go out and say that this is the worst post I have read in a long time. Roy is the face of this team, you can say what you want about Oden, but this is Roy's team. I don't see a need to even make a move at this point let alone after one pre-season game start to say that Roy is expendable........

Did you forget what Roy did last year and what he can do? It never hurts to be too deep. Hell, Paul Allen has deep pockets and you know he is gonna use them. He wants championships just as bad as the fans do and he will do what it takes to get at least one. He is not gonna let this team that Pritchard and him have put together fall apart. I truly believe that all the players we have want to be here, and why wouldn't they? 

This is going to be a special team, and I don't know if certain players were to leave that they would be the same on another team. This team is built around everybody. For example, take away Oden this year and Aldridge might not have the big season people are believing he is going to have. Just things like that, and the Players that we have coming off the bench. The other teams are not going to get a break when Roy, Aldridge, Oden and Webster sit because in comes Rudy, Pryz, Outlaw, Channing, Bayless, Diogu, etc... I love this team.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

dkap said:


> I can actually see Rudy making Roy expendable down the road if the right trade comes along. From what we've seen in the Olympics and last night, I'm not sure Rudy is all that far behind, if at all. It's tough to replace Roy's poise and consistency, but Rudy isn't exactly lacking in that respect.
> 
> If the cap room is to be used in a big trade (i.e. for a LeBron type player that might walk otherwise) along with Raef's expiring contract, a lot of young talent would have to be thrown in...
> 
> Dan


Cart before Horse much?

BRoy is not expendable, not even for DWade, you just play them both.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BenDavis503 said:


> Stop hatin.


See I wasn't hating, I was just admitting that this is premature. To call him the best young SG in the league is laughable, when two guys played last night who will easily have better seasons than him. He has to prove he is all-star caliber in this league. The other two have.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

HKF said:


> See I wasn't hating, I was just admitting that this is premature. To call him the best young SG in the league is laughable, when two guys played last night who will easily have better seasons than him. He has to prove he is all-star caliber in this league. The other two have.


Just for the record - Kevin Martin did not play last night...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Context guys, context... I was responding to the post, "When did Rudy become the best young SG in the league? He's not better than Kevin Martin or Brandon Roy." I don't think it's that clear cut at all. In fact, I think we may be saying that Rudy is better than Roy before this year is over.

Regardless, I'm not advocating shipping guys out of town at the first opportunity, but those personnel decisions will have to be made before long -- sorry, but we simply are not going to keep the entire nucleus intact, whether we want to or not.

Dan


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

dkap said:


> In fact, I think we may be saying that Rudy is better than Roy before this year is over.
> 
> Dan


And then we play our 2nd preseason game of the season...


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

HKF said:


> See I wasn't hating, I was just admitting that this is premature. To call him the best young SG in the league is laughable, when two guys played last night who will easily have better seasons than him. He has to prove he is all-star caliber in this league. The other two have.


While I couldn't anticipate drafting Oden before acquiring the #1 pick, I think I was advocating drafting Rudy for the two years before we did. He was in the draft and then pulled out...or at least all the mocks had him potentially in. Regardless, I've been calling on us to pick up Rudy for quite some time now. Glad that it's working out. I should work as Pritchard's assistant.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> *I can actually see Rudy making Roy expendable down the road *if the right trade comes along. From what we've seen in the Olympics and last night, I'm not sure Rudy is all that far behind, if at all. It's tough to replace Roy's poise and consistency, but Rudy isn't exactly lacking in that respect.
> 
> If the cap room is to be used in a big trade (i.e. for a LeBron type player that might walk otherwise) along with Raef's expiring contract, a lot of young talent would have to be thrown in...
> 
> Dan


No, just no.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

If you thought Rudy was impressive in his first pre-season game, you must have been astounded by him last night. He led the team with 15 points, 7 assists, 6 steals, and 5 rebounds. The guy is the real deal.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> And then we play our 2nd preseason game of the season...


At least he played in the game... Nice try, though. 

Seriously, part of why I think Roy could be made expendable by Rudy is durability. Roy gets injured a lot (thus the coaches sitting him in game 2) and his value probably will never be higher than it is now. Currently, he is a young all-star with a very low contract. Pretty soon, he will be a middle-aged all-star with an expensive contract. That won't look so appetizing if he's still getting injured frequently.

(I envision many years of salary cap hell if we max out Roy, Oden, and Aldridge in the next couple years and they continue to be part-timers with injuries...)

Dan


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

dkap said:


> At least he played in the game... Nice try, though.
> 
> Seriously, part of why I think Roy could be made expendable by Rudy is durability. Roy gets injured a lot (thus the coaches sitting him in game 2) and his value probably will never be higher than it is now. Currently, he is a young all-star with a very low contract. Pretty soon, he will be a middle-aged all-star with an expensive contract. That won't look so appetizing if he's still getting injured frequently.
> 
> ...


Rudy has played two games. I hope he is durable. But he is a high flyer with skinny legs. I wouldn't bet the farm on him staying healthy either.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

From what I gather, Rudy has shown in Europe to be the type to take the hits and play through them. I would consider that (and the Olympics) to be as high a level of play as NBA pre-season, so it should not be dismissed as part of his track record.

Had last night's game been a playoff affair, I figure Rudy would have been back in after a timeout. The ankle sprain looked pretty minor and I was not at all surprised to see him walk off relatively pain free.

Dan


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

dkap said:


> From what I gather, Rudy has shown in Europe to be the type to take the hits and play through them. I would consider that (and the Olympics) to be as high a level of play as NBA pre-season, so it should not be dismissed as part of his track record.
> 
> Had last night's game been a playoff affair, I figure Rudy would have been back in after a timeout. The ankle sprain looked pretty minor and I was not at all surprised to see him walk off relatively pain free.
> 
> Dan


I think I am going to stop reading your posts from now on.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dkap said:


> I can actually see Rudy making Roy expendable down the road if the right trade comes along.


Wow, how fast things have turned.. :laugh:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Roy IS the Blazers. It would be sacrilege to trade him. He is our "golden boy" who has brought this franchise all the luck in the world (draft lotto cough cough). It isn't a coincidence the franchise turned around once he arrived in town.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

dkap said:


> At least he played in the game... Nice try, though.
> 
> Seriously, part of why I think Roy could be made expendable by Rudy is durability. Roy gets injured a lot *(thus the coaches sitting him in game 2)* and his value probably will never be higher than it is now. Currently, he is a young all-star with a very low contract. Pretty soon, he will be a middle-aged all-star with an expensive contract. That won't look so appetizing if he's still getting injured frequently.
> 
> ...


They rested him because they want to rest all of our key players. Aldridge will get a rest during a couple of games. So will Pryz. Rudy played because he's a rookie and the coaches still want to see more of him. We already know what we'll get with Roy. 

We're not trading Roy, end of story.


----------



## noknobs (Sep 14, 2007)

dkap said:


> At least he played in the game... Nice try, though.


Are you insinuating that Roy wasn't able to play, I can't tell. He could of played, he was just held out - Like Aldridge will be tomorrow.



dkap said:


> Seriously, part of why I think Roy could be made expendable by Rudy is durability. Roy gets injured a lot (thus the coaches sitting him in game 2) and his value probably will never be higher than it is now.


Roy played 74 games last year, that's hardly part-time. To put that in perspective, Kobe has played less than 74 games in 6 of his 12 seasons. Yet I wouldn't question Kobe's durability. 

I've been impressed at how quickly Roy came back from surgery. He shows no ill effects at all, which is another good sign and another fact that hurts your argument. How fast you can bounce back after an injury is part of durability.



dkap said:


> Currently, he is a young all-star with a very low contract. Pretty soon, he will be a middle-aged all-star with an expensive contract. That won't look so appetizing if he's still getting injured frequently.


Pretty soon he's going to be middle-aged...? :thinking2: I'm not even sure how to respond to something that accidentally funny. But I can say that it looks like your entire opinion is based on complete speculation that he's going to get hurt all the time, and I'm not seeing it, at least no more than any other professional athlete.



dkap said:


> (I envision many years of salary cap hell if we max out Roy, Oden, and Aldridge in the next couple years and they continue to be part-timers with injuries...)


And that's why we should part with our best player? Come on, calm down, take a deep breath... Trust in Paul Allen, KP, Tom Penn, etc... Roy is not expendable. Not at all. There's absolutely no reason Rudy & Roy won't be compatible, the discussion should never be which ONE do we keep.

You so silly.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

noknobs said:


> There's absolutely no reason Rudy & Roy won't be compatible, the discussion should never be which ONE do we keep.


I'll be the devils advocate here and agree with SOME of Dan's comments. I agree with Dan's original post (Roy, Raef's contract and our young talent gets us a LeBron type player) if Roy + Raef + Outlaw = LeBron or Paul we do that trade in a heart beat, because LeBron or Paul > Roy/Outlaw/Raef. I dont agree that Rudy makes Roy expendable but I'll agree that if Rudy can put up the same numbers as Roy there will always be the option to trade one of them because they play the same position - as of now. Like when we gave away Jermaine O'Neal cause we had to playing time for him even though he was a tremendous talent.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

so just to beat the dead horse
RUDY!
didn't get to see the game but the stat sheet showed he (and outlaw) seemed to be the only bright spots of an otherwise disappointing game (here's to hoping Oden's okay)
how did he play? very surprised by the 4AST/0TO as well as 14 points off the bench

y'all need to come up with a name for him, man. So far the best I could do is Fernan-Dizzy


----------

